# dayan guhyong is beastly!



## cubekid57 (Feb 15, 2011)

i ordered one from speedcubeshop.com and it is the best cube i have ever had, i have owned alot of cubes, including diy cubes and this is by far the best.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 15, 2011)

I know, right?


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 15, 2011)

and the point of this thread? you could as well post it in cube choice thread...

(btw I agree, but now it's more like general knowledge...)


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 15, 2011)

The GuHong is too good for only one thread.


----------



## cubekid57 (Feb 15, 2011)

yea, ikr, guhong is an aawesome cube. I was very amazed by the quality, right out of the box


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 15, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> The GuHong is too good for only one thread.


 
guhong is too good to spam about it everywhere


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 15, 2011)

> yea, ikr, guhong is an aawesome cube. I was very amazed by the quality, right out of the box



Oh...I super dislike out of the box. It took some sanding and lubing for me.


----------



## theace (Feb 15, 2011)

Lubix gogo! And some maru!


----------



## Vinny (Feb 15, 2011)

I didn't sand mine. I just lubed it with lubix. Even out of the box, it turned fine for me. But I think I'm starting to like the LingYun more. It's faster, and once you learn to control the popping it's a little better in my opinion.


----------



## cubekid57 (Feb 15, 2011)

i've been a member of this forum before u, i dont need you to tell me where to post things because i am very familiar with this site. Thanks


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 15, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> and the point of this thread? you could as well post it in cube choice thread...
> 
> (btw I agree, but now it's more like general knowledge...)


----------



## cubekid57 (Feb 15, 2011)

haha!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 16, 2011)

cubekid57 said:


> i have owned alot of cubes, including diy cubes and this is by far the best.


 
*facepalm*...... Guhongs are DIYs.....



cubekid57 said:


> i've been a member of this forum before u, i dont need you to tell me where to post things because i am very familiar with this site. Thanks



Calm down, man.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 16, 2011)

cubekid57 said:


> i've been a member of this forum before u, i dont need you to tell me where to post things because *i am very familiar with this site. *Thanks


 
Clearly things have changed a little.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol. Burned.


----------



## emolover (Feb 16, 2011)

Just wait about 3 months... it will start to suck.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 16, 2011)

> i've been a member of this forum before u, i dont need you to tell me where to post things because i am very familiar with this site. Thanks



Awww..man.

Well, at least your grammar isn't that bad..

[/sarcasm]


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 16, 2011)

cubekid57 said:


> i've been a member of this forum before u, i dont need you to tell me where to post things because i am very familiar with this site. Thanks


 
i dun now. u stll n00b tho. i tink he can, and u no familiar with site. Thanks.

Seriously, I don't think you are familiar with this site AT ALL. 
Every thread that has been made like this has been a flame war.


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2011)

Someone really needs to keep up better.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> Just wait about 3 months... it will start to suck.


 
And nothing you do can bring it back...


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 16, 2011)

Dene said:


> Someone really needs to keep up better.


 
Yeah, and he says he is familiar with the site? That must mean he KNOWS that the GuHong is good, he must have seen all the many threads about it before, but yet he STILL insists creating another! I don't see why he couldn't just put it in "The Cube Choice Thread" as Ordos_Koala on the 1st page mentioned.


----------



## cubekid57 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow! There are nothing but uptight tyrrants in here nowadays, and people that think they k ow everything! Relax! Who cares if i dont type perfect grammar or pist in the wrong threadM big whoop!


----------



## cubekid57 (Feb 16, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> *facepalm*...... Guhongs are DIYs.....
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down, man.


 
I know, its the best diy cube or even 3x3 period that ive had


----------



## Vinny (Feb 17, 2011)

I love when people argue over the internet. It entertains me.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 17, 2011)

cubekid57 said:


> Wow! There are nothing but uptight *tyrrants* in here nowadays, and people that think they *k ow* everything! Relax! Who cares if *i **dont *type perfect grammar or pist in the wrong *threadM* big whoop!


*Even bigger facepalm*
I like how serious you were when you said you were so familiar with these forums.....


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 17, 2011)

Just leave him alone. The way you people are treating him is ridiculous.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 17, 2011)

I like Rubik's brand.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 17, 2011)

Kynit said:


> I like Rubik's brand.


 
<3


----------



## cubekid57 (Feb 17, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> *Even bigger facepalm*
> I like how serious you were when you said you were so familiar with these forums.....


 
listen, you are obviously a noob and have nothing better to do than pick out spelling errors online. Get a life. I have graduated high school and I am in college now. I am pretty sure you have to be able to spell in order to do that. So it is you who has been facepalmed, please don't waste your time on this forum if you have only negative comments to say. BUG OFF!


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

cubekid57 said:


> listen, you are obviously a noob and have nothing better to do than pick out spelling errors online. Get a life. I have graduated high school and I am in college now. I am pretty sure you have to be able to spell in order to do that. So it is you who has been facepalmed, please don't waste your time on this forum if you have only negative comments to say. BUG OFF!


 
That you graduated doesn't mean you have a life...


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Feb 18, 2011)

cubekid57 said:


> yea, ikr, guhong is an aawesome cube. I was very amazed by the quality, right out of the box



My guhong felt pretty much broken out of the box, the silikon needed a full day to finally do its work.

my dayan linjung in contrast turned very well out of the box (but lubing reduced popping alot)

I still use my F1 alot, just because it is super silent


----------



## Bapao (Feb 18, 2011)

I recommend all here read the "Interviews" part of this site(as I have). You'll notice that a lot of the big guys dislike the type of behavior being displayed by certain individuals on this thread. For example: 

"What is/are your pet peeve(s)? 
My biggest pet peeve is when cubers attack/troll other cubers on forums and instill a unwelcoming atmosphere into the cubing community." 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21337-Interview-with-Andrew-Kang 

Or 

"I also get irritated when more advanced cubers are nasty to others on the forums. How will they learn any better if you just shoot them down? Help them, don’t hurt them." 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?18286-Interview-with-Rowe-Hessler 

You may want to consider not just looking up to these guys because they are good at cubing, but also because they can teach you a thing or two about tolerance and decency...


----------

